# Machinist Level



## TC0853 (Feb 28, 2016)

I'm thinking about buying a machinists level. I've never had one, or for that matter never used, or even seen one, except in pictures. Can anyone shed some light on what ones come more highly recommended,and what some can, and cannot accomplish. Also, I understand everybody has their own ideas on dollar worth, but what I might reasonably expect to pay for a decent, or adequate one. Thanx


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Feb 28, 2016)

You could spend $50 for a starrett 6 inch level, $100 for #98 12 inch, and $300 for a #199 1/10000 inch super precision level.   All depends on your needs to level.  Lufkin also made a nice super precision level


----------



## brav65 (Feb 28, 2016)

I bought a 6" Starrett level new for $110.00. I liked it so much I have since purchased an8", two 12", 15" and have my eye on an 18" and a 4" to complete the set.  I have no reasonable use for that many levels other than I am crazy and like well made tools.  I have only ever used the 6" to level my lather.  Please do not go down the rabbit hole I found as I do not believe it has a bottom


----------



## middle.road (Feb 28, 2016)

brav65 said:


> I bought a 6" Starrett level new for $110.00. I liked it so much I have since purchased an8", two 12", 15" and have my eye on an 18" and a 4" to complete the set.  I have no reasonable use for that many levels other than I am crazy and like well made tools.  I have only ever used the 6" to level my lather.  Please do not go down the rabbit hole I found as I do not believe it has a bottom


Isn't that the truth? That can be applied to so many items in our chosen hobbies that sets your pulse rate racing when you see them.
(Let me tell you about my silly rabbit holes...  hehe)


----------



## kd4gij (Feb 28, 2016)

We just had a good discussion on this here.
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/starrett-level-cost.41991/
It is one of the tools that as a hobbyist  we don't really need but we all want at least one.


----------



## astjp2 (Feb 28, 2016)

I have 2 twelve inch levels, one to measure longitudinally and the other laterally.  I used them on my surface plate and I will on my lathe and mill when I get them back together.  If you want a shorter level, get a long enough parallel to set it on so you can measure what you want.  Think of how you would measure between 8" of ways with a 6" level.  Having a straight edge can have many other uses, dang, now I need to buy one.  Tim


----------



## atlas ten (Feb 29, 2016)

The machinist bench level would be good for more than just machines.  I will use mine to level the fridge too. Toolcollectyitus is a bad bug to get. I have it and only cure is more tools. 
Jack

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## middle.road (Feb 29, 2016)

atlas ten said:


> The machinist bench level would be good for more than just machines.  I will use mine to level the fridge too. Toolcollectyitus is a bad bug to get. I have it and only cure is more tools.
> Jack
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk



_Toolcollectyitus_ <-- You'd better Trademark that one!


----------



## 34_40 (Mar 1, 2016)

and if you have it.........  there isn't any cure!
New tool purchases are the recommended treatment!


----------



## Eddyde (Mar 1, 2016)

I bought a used (eBay) 8" VIS brand (made in Poland) for $50, it's accurate to 5 ten thousandths in 10". So far, I used it to level my milll, lathe, surface plate and pool table, Works great! I have also since acquired a Starrett 98-6, haven't used it yet except to check its accuracy.


----------



## TommyD (Mar 1, 2016)

brav65 said:


> I bought a 6" Starrett level new for $110.00. I liked it so much I have since purchased an8", two 12", 15" and have my eye on an 18" and a 4" to complete the set.  I have no reasonable use for that many levels other than I am crazy and like well made tools.  I have only ever used the 6" to level my lather.  Please do not go down the rabbit hole I found as I do not believe it has a bottom



I do the same, I may not need the item but it's just too cool to pass up, ESPECIALLY at a good price. My wife is gonna make a mint off my tools when I pass and she has an estate sale.


----------



## Kevin J (Mar 27, 2016)

TommyD said:


> My wife is gonna make a mint off my tools when I pass and she has an estate sale.



Not if she sells them for what you told her you paid for them.


----------



## Uglydog (Mar 27, 2016)

itsme_Bernie said:


> You could spend $50 for a starrett 6 inch level, $100 for #98 12 inch, and $300 for a #199 1/10000 inch super precision level.   All depends on your needs to level.  Lufkin also made a nice super precision level



Has anyone used the Lufkin? 
As designed, is it comparable to the 98 or the 199?

Daryl
MN


----------



## atlas ten (Mar 28, 2016)

Uglydog said:


> Has anyone used the Lufkin?
> As designed, is it comparable to the 98 or the 199?
> 
> Daryl
> MN


I have a lufkin 12" #57. It is only a bench level. More precise than carpenters level. 


There is also models #58 with graduation lines. These might be the master level style.


Jack

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## mksj (Mar 28, 2016)

The Lufkin shown would not be comparable to a 199Z, which is ~10X more sensitive.  On a lathe to detect bed twist, probably want a precision level of at least 0.0005"/10" or better. I use a French  EDA branded as SPI, which has an accuracy similar to the 199Z.  The level viewing chamber is enclosed and quite easy to see. Might also look at VIZ precision levels.

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/starrett-level-help.11735/


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Mar 30, 2016)

Uglydog said:


> Has anyone used the Lufkin?
> As designed, is it comparable to the 98 or the 199?
> 
> Daryl
> MN



Hey Daryl!

I have owned the Starrett 199 level which was awesome. 

I sold it because people want Starrett 199's and it was mint, and I didn't need it to be so pretty. 

I got this Lufkin No 59, which would be the Lufkin equivalent, but much harder to find.  It works just as amazingly as the Starrett so I am happy!

Bernie


----------



## Uglydog (Apr 2, 2016)

I've been opting for Lufkin over Starrett. Guess I will now be watching for a 59...

Daryl
MN


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KBeitz (Aug 5, 2018)

I bought the 12"  Starrett years ago... I found it to be a waste of time. 
I build textile and woodworking machinery. I make everything adjustable.
It's fun to play with but I sure have not found a reason to put it to use.


----------

